# Nice Variation of the Triangle Defense!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 30, 2007)

[yt]kqw9y_9YfpE[/yt]


----------



## Boomer (Jul 30, 2007)

Different....I need to play with this one


----------



## PictonMA (Jul 31, 2007)

I like it!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 31, 2007)

Looks interesting but how effective is it with somebody fighting back with force I wonder.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 31, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Looks interesting but how effective is it with somebody fighting back with force I wonder.


 
Well good Triangle Defenses start with a frame.  If you have a good frame with your head up you should not be Triangled.  This one if you are flexible should work.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Kreth (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice knee crank.


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 1, 2007)

very cool, thanks for the link!!


----------



## Odin (Aug 1, 2007)

I'll have to give that a go, I did notice though that the guy in guard had not pulled the other guys arm under his neck, so the triangle wasnt locked in....but alsa i'll give that a go, im always up for trying new things.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 1, 2007)

Odin said:


> I'll have to give that a go, I did notice though that the guy in guard had not pulled the other guys arm under his neck, so the triangle wasnt locked in....but alsa i'll give that a go, im always up for trying new things.


 
This is a good keen observation because the lack of arm control is what allows the technique to work.  Good arm control would make the frame very difficult although not impossible.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2007)

Neat! I'm not flexible enough, though.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 1, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Neat! I'm not flexible enough, though.


 

I'm with you.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 1, 2007)

Interesting technique, but I got some doubts about it.  He hovers there for a second to set his balance to take the hook, bottom guy should be repositioning and probably switching to a arm bar.  Seems like the bottom guy forgot he had arms to be honest, I think he'd be better popping the legs off that and passing guard, rather then staying in a near triangle.


----------



## Independent_TKD (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice idea. I will definitely give it a try. However, in a front Sankaku Jime, the arm is usually pulled quite tight. If your arm is free from the start, you should probably not lean forward into the Sankaku Jime (triangle). Better to posture up in a strong base.


----------



## Mikey Triangles (Sep 13, 2007)

Odin said:


> I'll have to give that a go, I did notice though that the guy in guard had not pulled the other guys arm under his neck, so the triangle wasnt locked in....but alsa i'll give that a go, im always up for trying new things.





Notice how I grip my hands tight around the leg and drive my forearm into the hips; that's the first step for this defense. If you grip correctly it's very difficult for him to get your arm across the neck.


FTR, there is going to be a better more detailed video of this in a few weeks, but this board seems to get it from site better then most of the others even though the camera angles aren't that great and the video was poorly made.


----------

